# Art/Object Issues > Framing Artwork >  Oversized unbuffered paper

## VDU_Bark

Hello PACIN! This is my first post on this forum; I am new to Bark Frameworks and I am in charge of the purchasing.

We are working with a cyanotype piece that can not be exposed to alkaline environments, therefore paper buffered with calcium carbonate can't be used. The tricky part is the size; we require at least 50" x 60" and most suppliers only carry 40" x 60". Any solutions or ideas on this?

Thanks,

Vincent Ustach

----------


## JasonO

You'll probably just have to get a roll of tissue.  Most places (http://www.pacin.org/content.php?140-Resources) (look under matrials/tools/equipment) have unbuffered rolls of tissue in a width you need.  I think I saw up to 65" somewhere, but it's expensive.  Good thing is that you can use it for lots of stuff.

Unless you meant you were looking for mat board or something like that?

Jason

----------

